# Henna in Hair



## JennyB (Feb 20, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with Henned Hair? If so do your know a way to rid of it ??? 




 I Henned my hair Oct 28th and it's RED...It was okay for awhile, but now it's got to go. My hairdresser told me that I made a HUGE mistake in doing this as Henna is a permanent dye covering the hair shafts and that it will take 10-years to grow out. She says she will try to strip it and make it a different color, but I have been reading on the net that if the Henna wasn't 100% pure it could really be a disaster and could break you hair...ekk 





 

I don't really know what to do and would LOVE to some how warn others NOT to use the Henna products unless they are 100% natural and unless they want a permenant dye job forever. What are your thoughts?

 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Sonya (Feb 20, 2011)

I have never heard of it...Would it cover grey hair until it grows out I wonder? Did you do it yourself? Is it a different application than regular hair dye? Sorry I can't answer your questions and instead asked more. I know there are some beauticians on here, hopefully they can help out.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 20, 2011)

I just did alittle googling to answer my own questions...it makes gray hairs yellow...that would not be good for me. I'd love to see a pic of your hair...it sounds like it is much better for your hair than chemical coloring. The site I was looking at said it would lighten up a bit with time.


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I used it YEARS ago, like when I was a teenager (so let's just say a decade or two has gone by!). If I'm right in that I used henna (pretty sure), it didn't permanently change anything and it did grow out and my new hair was unaffected. I used to have crazy hair.

Here's something I found online:

*Is henna permanent? Does henna fade out? *

* *

Even the most “Permanent” hair products are not truly permanent. Once the henna’s dye has oxidized and reached its final shades, the color is permanently impregnated into the strand. Shampooing, chlorine, blow-drying, will all cause some type of degradation. Because there is a single-compound natural dye in henna, it is far less likely to go brassy or bronze like multiple-compound synthetic dyes, which will degrade and change color after a shorter period of time, and do not bond to the hair in the same way.

As with some chemical dyes, repeated applications of true henna or henna mixes develop a richer, deeper color with each succeeding application. Think of a teaspoonful of coffee in a white cup. It will look very light brown. Add 10 more teaspoonfuls and it looks like dark brown, fill the cup to the top and it looks like “black” coffee. Each application coats the last, changing the depth and bounce of the light wavelengths off your hair and giving the appearance of progressively deeper richer color each time. If you only henna your hair once, it may lighten a few shades from its peak color, but *the henna’s essential color will remain **until it grows out** and is cut off unless it is stripped out with a chemical process*.

Link: http://www.hennaforhair.com/faq/


----------



## JennyB (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys!

 

Sonya Henna will turn your hair anywhere from a red to a black color. Yes it is more permanent than a regular beauty salon hair dye. Here is a page and video for grey hair.

 

Henna to Grey

 

From my own experience I would NOT Henna unless you want something permanent(can't go lighter after)and also if you don't want to change your hair color often. It is a much easier product than the regular beauty salon way to dye for your hair.

 

Jill I liked your post very much! But of all those things done to hair that all cause some type of degradation to your hair, mine has stayed the same. Except for growing out an inch on my part it hasn't changed much from when I put it on(yes I did do it myself-I added a cup of very strong black coffee for the mix). They say grows out 6-8 weeks, no way!!! It has been 3 1/2 months! 

 

I am going to try a couple of ways I have found on the net to remove the majority of the color and especially the metals which are in the brand I used which was NOT 100% pure before the hairdresser tackles it.

 

If anyone has any more idea's I would appreciate them. Is there a beautitian on board here!!! :arg! 

 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## bevann (Feb 20, 2011)

Scissors work really well.Sorry couldn't resist that.Old joke What is the difference between a bad hair cut and a good hair cut? 2 or 3 weeks.Good luck in solving your problem.1 advantage in getting older for me has been that I just don't spend any time over hair issues and the critters could care less..


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 20, 2011)

I am a professional cosmetologist. As far as over the counter things you can do to try to fade it, there's not much that's going to touch it, and most things that will aren't going to leave your hair a color you want to walk around with in the meantime. Blue dawn dish soap is pretty good at fading color, Its not a "hair" product, but I can tell you that in a salon, we've been known to use it. You could also use a clarifying shampoo daily, but honestly, the dawn works better for fading color. Both will dry your hair out, so make sure to deep condition as often as possible, at least 3x a week. You'll want to be deep conditioning anyway, the better shape your hair is in before the bleach, the better it will be after. Ask your cosmetologist if she can do a soap cap instead of just bleaching it. It wont lighten it as much, but it much more gentle.

Depending on the length of your hair, I highly doubt that it would take 10 years to grow out. Unless of course, you have extremely long hair. I just grew out my hair from 12 years of coloring it black (and occasionally bleaching out the front to color it "wild" colors). I didn't want to bleach my entire head, too damaging, and I wanted to have my natural color for a while before I get gray. My hair it 2" below my collar bone and it took 18 months.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 20, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> I am a professional cosmetologist. As far as over the counter things you can do to try to fade it, there's not much that's going to touch it, and most things that will aren't going to leave your hair a color you want to walk around with in the meantime. Blue dawn dish soap is pretty good at fading color, Its not a "hair" product, but I can tell you that in a salon, we've been known to use it. You could also use a clarifying shampoo daily, but honestly, the dawn works better for fading color. Both will dry your hair out, so make sure to deep condition as often as possible, at least 3x a week. You'll want to be deep conditioning anyway, the better shape your hair is in before the bleach, the better it will be after. Ask your cosmetologist if she can do a soap cap instead of just bleaching it. It wont lighten it as much, but it much more gentle.
> 
> Depending on the length of your hair, I highly doubt that it would take 10 years to grow out. Unless of course, you have extremely long hair. I just grew out my hair from 12 years of coloring it black (and occasionally bleaching out the front to color it "wild" colors). I didn't want to bleach my entire head, too damaging, and I wanted to have my natural color for a while before I get gray. My hair it 2" below my collar bone and it took 18 months.


Thanks!!! Well I thought she was pushing it with 10-years. My hair is down the middle of my back and in the 3 1/2 month since I did "this 



 " it has already grown out 1 inch. My hair has always grown fast. 

 

I will ask her about a "soap cap" I am going to have her cut it pretty short so most of this color will be gone and shouldn't take too long to get it to grow out.

 

I never thought of dawn dishwashing liquid. They used that up in Alaska for all the animals who were oiled and it worked great for them. But I will condition it ALL this week and I will let you know what happens after the beauty shop appointment on Thursday!

 

Thanks for all your information 





Jenny


----------



## JennyB (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW!! 









 I just washed my hair with the Dawn and Wow it took a lot of color out. The test will be when it drys, but it looks promising and Thank you bunches mydaddysjag 



 We shall see how The Bad Hair Diary unfolds!

 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 21, 2011)

Pictures!!!!



Before, durring, and after!


----------

